
OneWeb about to launch its first internet satellites to connect the unconnected - deanalevitt
https://www.technologyreview.com/the-download/613043/oneweb-is-about-to-launch-its-first-internet-satellites-to-connect-the/
======
deanalevitt
_Today’s launch, scheduled for 4:37 p.m. US Eastern time_

There's a link to watch the launch live in the article.

